# Xbox and projectors



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

does anyone have a game console hooked up to a projector? what kind of picture quality does it have? and can you still play online?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I have my Xbox1 connected to an Infocus X1 projector (800 x 600 DLP) using a component connection, the xbox is set to output 480p/720p/1080i. The picture quality is awesome. If you use the standard AV cable with the composite connection at 480i the picture looks a bit soft. Get the Microsoft HD pack and the HD options will appear in your video settings menu.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We will have our xBox 360 connected to our Sanyo Z4 once we get it in. I expect it to look like HD at 1080i.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

I've taken the xbox to work and have run it on everything from small Panasonics to a VERY large projector in one of the main conference rooms (this while I worked on the A&M campus and had access to the auditoriums). It's really cool to play Halo 2 with characters that are larger than real life.

Yes, the online will still work.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Scott, I've got a Sanyo PLV-Z2 on an XBox360 displaying on a screen I built that's 140" diag 16:9.
Absolute fantastic graphics, Amazing. Even the older XBox games look very good.
Piloting a near lifesized car in _Need for Speed_ "Chrome" is THE BEST!
Highly recommended.
Highspeed isn't available where I live, so I'm not "LIVE" with M.S./XBox 
(See pics of HT room in signature if you'd like)

Bob


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

hey bob

your theater looks great. do you have any issues with the light colored walls? and those seats look comfortable. do they recline as well? and do you have issues with the speakers in front not being in enclosures? i'm not picking, just curious.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Scott

Re: Light colored walls. - Short answer, NO.

Longer answer -- The walls are about the same color, slightly darker, than "_Battleship grey_". I've had a very hard time photographing the accurate color. My goal was to have a color that was on the darker side (compaired to the average interior house color), and was "not a color". What I mean by that is, reds, greens, blues, ect... I believe would/could influence 55 square feet of white screen material possibly have a negative effect, or slightly tint the image projected.

Re: Comfortable seats. - *Oh yea baby!!* Berkline home theater seating! Very cozy, unfortunately too comfortable sometimes. After a hard day at work and an adult beverage or two, or...... I tend to fall asleep sometimes. :rolleyesno: 

Re: No enclosure for the Front Main Channels. - DUDE!!! Have you heard of Open Baffle? It's truely the _BEST SOUND_ I've *EVER HEARD*. This is a whole topic is itself. Tell me what you know of Open Baffle (O.B.) Have you ever heard of it?

Bob


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

ha!!!...now i think your trying to make me blush! i'll put it this way when i was in high school i built the street rods, my buddies built the stereo's. i haven't got the slightest clue on speakers or any other talk, slang, BFG.........what-so-ever! although i did learn BFG is a feed back destroyer(thanks to the shack!) now if i can just learn what the **** it does and why, i'll be alright. i'm here to learn but i'm having trouble following conversations, because it seems almost everyone else is on the same page. i don't even have the book!


BTW...(hehe...that means "by the way") i used to live in Godfrey, Il, not to far from st louis.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Scott, Open Baffle (OB) is an absolute amazing experiance. I'd heard about it several months ago. I decided to give it a shot by using my existing drivers that where in enclosures and "set them free" by mounting them in OB. Basically, OB is a driver mounted with no enclosure. That's the end of the magic. No hocus pocus. I was very surprised at the sound I was getting from (2) 4" drivers that I had been listening to for a few years when they were mounted in OB. I was hooked from that point. "Special made" drivers are available by some manufacturers. I had been reading from a few forums about drivers made just for OB, so I decided to take the plunge and purchace a pair. I've never looked back. The versatility they provide is astounding compaired to enclosed drivers, No pun intended, but the sound is very 'open', very clear.

Scott, don't worry about feeling like your not on the same page. Everybody does sometimes. NOBODY here, or on any other forum started out knowing everything. 
After all, we were not born _audiophile,gaming,digital,HomeTheater,DTS,TwoChannel,Dolby,XBox_ users!!
Never hesitate to ask.

Bob


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

bob....i have heard some buddies say you can take a two drivers, mount them face to face (bolted together i assume) and reverse one? so when one is pushing the other is pulling i guess. they said this makes awesome base. i don't think i would ever do something like this in the theater i am going to build unless it is a common practice.

back to the berklines, are they much different than the normal lazyboy? i'm thinking lazyboys and building tables/drink holders between each seat.

and have you heard if it is possible to hardwire (for lack of a better term) close to each seat for x-box cotrollers so you don't have cords everywhere? i have cordless but don't care for them much.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Scott, 

Do you have an xbox 360? Those wireless controllers are pretty much perfect.

to answer your original question, video games look great on a projector if you use component video cables and run a 480p or higher signal. I wasn't to impressed with the S-Video signal I got, but it may have been due to cheap cables....

It's amazing, but you'll find there are games that are perfect on a big screen, that you can barely play on a smaller screen - Bob mentioned Need for speed, I'll mention Burnout, driving fast with a big screen is a huge advantage ESPECIALLY ON LINE - you can easily spot details up the road that your school age 20" TV wanna be competitors cannot.. (ok that was mean, I take it back).

Basically, Bigger is better...
Yeah live works - they don't know or care what your display is.
White walls are fine. 
In fact, many people getting started with thier first projector start by shooting it on a white wall - not a thing wrong with that, a VERY good way to get started.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> We will have our xBox 360 connected to our Sanyo Z4 once we get it in. I expect it to look like HD at 1080i.



It will be amazing.

What types of games do you think you'll play?

One note- the 360's 'native' resolution is 720p - same as your Sanyo. I believe they achieve 1080i/p via scaling internally. No point scaling up in the 360, then back down in the Sanyo..


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Bob, your theater looks amazing.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Jack, Thanks for the complement. It's been a five year project that doesn't look like it'll end....ever!
...and we have Burnout revenge too!! Very cool. My son just earned a F1 type car, tops out at 209MPH. DUDE!! I sat my rear-end in the middle of the floor (VERY nearfield listening) and cranked it up nice and loud!:T 

Scott, I forgot to answer one of your questions about the seating. YES they recline, almost all they way, but not so far that your chin is planted in your chest looking at the screen. I didn't look specifically at the Lazy boys, but these Berklines are pretty cool. Very comfortable. They have built in drink holders. Keep an eye on overall seating width, mine are eleven feet wide. 
I'll second that comment about the wireless controllers. LOVE 'EM! I wouldn't go back to wired Scott. Why don't you like them?
"Clamshelling" drivers in a sub is a very common practice. That's the way I've got two 15" Dayton Series II's in my Decware Housewrecker. Just don't forget to wire one "backwards". Also, if the Xmas of the drivers is great enough, the foam surrounds can rub on each other (very bad thing!) so a 3/4" MDF spacer plate in between the drivers may be nessesary (I have a 'spacer' in mine).

Bob


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

i just have the 1st gen X-Box, and bought some after market wireless controllers. they are smaller and go through batteries like my wife goes through vehicles. i will be getting a 360 when i complete my theater as well as a PS2. i am going to be researching everything i can for the next 5-6 months before i start to build. the input from the people here on the shack has been priceless, i have 3 folders stuffed full of notes.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Very good game play Scott. Don't rush it. 
Got any pics of the theater?

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

scott said:


> i just have the 1st gen X-Box, and bought some after market wireless controllers. they are smaller and go through batteries like my wife goes through vehicles.


Rechargeable... the Energizer's are pretty good. Make sure you get a really good charger... :T


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

sonnie..i have some sketches of an idea i'm working on and will most likely go with for the building. i will try to get these on theater design forum.


----------



## polygonkilla (Apr 7, 2007)

I got the Z5 and X-BOX 360 unbelievably great


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I run the N64, Xbox and Xbox 360 on my Sanyo PLV-Z5. I agree with the suggestion of the HD AV pack for the original Xbox with a large screen. It will make all the difference in the world in picture quality. The 360 is awesome as the native res of the 360 and the Z5 are 720p. Not much scaling going on there. It seems no matter what I do I can't get the N64 to look good on the Z5. It comes back to the old **** in **** out. I tend to use the N64 on my 37" Viewsonic. I know you guys are thinking N64? Is this guy crazy? Well my first video game ever at home was Goldeneye and I still love that game. I plug it in once in a while and dream that some day it wil be polished up and released for the 360. Oh well maybe some day!


----------



## rabies_70 (Feb 20, 2007)

Xbox looks good on my setup too...the doubler was definitely the key for us


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I was just using my original Xbox on the PJ last night and did notice some picture quality deficiencies that I wish were not there. I was wondering if there are any PJ owners out there that have their Xbox run through a video processor? I am curious to know what level of improvement it provides.


----------



## rabies_70 (Feb 20, 2007)

I use an older Videon Omega one line double and on a 120" screen seated at 8 or so feet the picture looks really good I think


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Rabies, can you tell me how it looks without the line doubler in the loop?


----------

